# Re-handle for beginners



## Vils (Dec 18, 2011)

After browsing through Dave's thread with re-handled westerns I felt a strong urge to do some work on a couple of my knives.
My first question is if I can rehandle a knife, with decent results, without powertools? If I can do this are you aware of any good tutorial?


----------



## SpikeC (Dec 18, 2011)

Given that knives have been made long before the were power tools, yes you can do re-handle work without power tools! 
As for tutorials, there are descriptions of the process here somewhere and on other knife fora around the net, google should help dig some up.
Good luck!


----------

